# Dirt jumps in bethesda? DC?



## jackdc100 (May 12, 2005)

Anybody know where there are any dirt junps in the DC area? Any directions would be great.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

jackdc100 said:


> Anybody know where there are any dirt junps in the DC area? Any directions would be great.


I don't often take my road bike off of dirt jumps. You might want to post your question here instead: http://forums.mtbr.com/


----------



## blueman (Apr 20, 2005)

jackdc100 said:


> Anybody know where there are any dirt junps in the DC area? Any directions would be great.


 Wrong forum. But try the ones that are off the Capital Cresent trail, south of Bethesda on the east side of the trail. That's all I'm saying. If you can't find 'em, that's why they're secret.


----------

